# Kaspersky Internet Security Updates



## LeBurrito (25. April 2014)

Hallo das ist mein erster Eintrag in dieses Forum.

Ich habe ein Problem mit dem Kaspersky Internet Security 2014.

ich kann keine Updates herunterladen und installieren. Zudem sagt KIS auch, dass die Datenbanken veraltet sind. ich lade einige Screenshots hoch. sobald ich das update manuell starte, lädt  er ein bisschen, meistens bis 24% und dann bricht es ab.
zudem sagt er auch direkt danach "Datenbanken und Programm-Module sind veraltet".
in den Detaillierten Berichten, zeigt es aber an, dass sie Updates erfolgreich waren.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

MFG
LeBurrito

PC: Asus All-in-One ET2321INTH, Win 8.1 mit allen Updates


----------



## keinnick (25. April 2014)

Hi, und willkommen im Forum! 

Das Problem hatte ich auch mal. Bei mir hat leider nur die Re-Installation geholfen. Also runterschmeißen und erneut installieren. Vielleicht hat jemand hier aber noch einen besseren Tipp.


----------



## LeBurrito (25. April 2014)

Hi keinnick!

vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort.
leider funktioniert bei mir trotz etlicher Neu Installationen nicht. ich hatte es auch schon mit der englischen Version probiert. leider ohne Erfolg
Ich weiss es gibt eine Kaspersky update Utility. Leider ist die noch nicht mit der Version 2014 von KIS kompatibel.


----------



## keinnick (25. April 2014)

Hmm ok. Deine Datenbanken scheinen tatsächlich veraltet zu sein also ist es schon mal kein "Anzeigebug" (so wie bei mir damals). Ich habe gerade mal bei mir nachgeschaut und ich habe eine neuere Signatur:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du könntest mal versuchen einen anderen Update-Server einzustellen: https://support.kaspersky.com/de/6105


----------



## Nazzy (25. April 2014)

oder einfach mal beim support nachfragen


----------



## cuban13581 (25. April 2014)

Die gleichen Probleme hatte ich bei der letzten Kaspersky Version auch gehabt. Was geholfen hat , war in die Einstellungen/Leistung/Programmstart aufschieben , das Häkchen wegzunehmen. Danach funktionierte wieder alles. Ich persönlich bin aber dann zu Bitdefender gewechselt , weil ich auch nicht nur diese Probleme hatte , sondern auch mit der Lizenz , die nach der 2 Aktivierung nicht mehr gültig war. Und der Support war auch nicht zu erreichen. Und seit dem möchte ich mit Kaspersky erstmal nichts mehr zu tun haben.


----------



## Jarney (25. April 2014)

Hi,
es gibt von Kaspersky ein Tool das nennt sich Remover einfach mal nach googlen.
Das beseitigt auch die Registry Einträge deiner alten Version und dann neuinstallieren.


----------



## LeBurrito (25. April 2014)

hi
Leider funktioniert auch das wechseln der Updateserver nicht.
KIS beginnt das update herunterzuladen und dann bricht es wieder ab.


----------



## cuban13581 (25. April 2014)

Dann lade dir die Version 2013 herunter:Kaspersky Internet Security 2014 - Software und Handbücher zum Download | Kaspersky Lab DE

Dann die Lizenz aktiveren und gut ist.

Da sollte es diese Probleme nicht mehr geben. Zumindest war ich auch mal kurzzeitig auf die Version 2013 gewechselt , weil KIS 2014 nun mal noch verbuggt ist. Anders ist das ja nicht zu erklären.


----------



## LeBurrito (25. April 2014)

Leider blieben alle meine versuche erfolglos. Die 2013 Version von KIS funktionieren auf Windows 8.1 nicht. ich hab auch das removal tool übern PC gejagt. ich werde KIS jetzt deinstallieren und vermutlich Norton drauf tun. da funktioniert alles ohne Probleme
das komische ist einfach, das KIS NUR bei dieser PC Reihe von ASUS nicht geht. ich vermute irgend was von ASUS blockiert das, anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären.

ich bedanke mich jetzt schon mal für die Schnelle Hilfe


----------



## Lexx (25. April 2014)

Hats denn bis zu der akuten Weigerung immer funktioniert?


----------



## cuban13581 (25. April 2014)

Ja stimmt , sorry. Eine gute Alternative wäre auch noch:BitDefender Internet Security 2014 1 PC VOLLVERSION Antivirus mit Firewall 2013 | eBay

Funktioniert auf meinen Rechner tadellos. Und die Erkennungsrate ist genauso gut wie bei Kaspersky(siehe AV-Test.org)

Verstehe auch nicht , warum Kaspersky in letzter Zeit so viele Fehler macht. Angefangen vom neuesten Programm bis zum Support. In den Foren berichten ja auch viele Kunden von ähnlichen Problemen.


----------

